

The AI Revolution: The Road to Superintelligence - jacquesm
http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html

======
mark_l_watson
Great point in the article on the difficulty of perceiving just how rapidly
things are changing.

A few weeks ago at a social event I asked friends how they thought the rapid
changes in technology over the last ten years had changed their life. The
average age of these friends was at least 60 and no one had any concrete
examples.

Last week I was visiting relatives and asked my grandson the same question. He
immediately started listing things like cell phones, social media, much better
gaming machines.

Many of my friends also seem to have difficulty perceiving how the politics
and economic issues are changing rapidly. Normalcy bias?

